# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  &#191;Hablamos otra vez?

## Vespre



----------


## uno

Привет Джен! Как ты? Тебе ещё скучно?... так A ver si sabes de donde viene esta cita... 
"Лети, лети, лепесток, 
чеpез запад на восток, 
чеpез севеp, чеpез юг,
возвpащайся, сделав кpyг.
лишь коснёшься ты земли -
быть по-моемy вели."
Вели, чтобы мы говорили о Чём-то интересно!  ::

----------


## Vespre

Pues no lo s

----------


## uno

AYAYAYAYAYAY! Perdo'name     ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vespre

Pero hombre, no me dejes en ascuas y expl

----------


## basurero

Hola,

----------


## Vespre



----------


## heitor91



----------


## Vespre



----------


## heitor91



----------


## Vespre

A ver, que nos es que no me guste la m

----------


## heitor91

Est

----------


## Vespre

Gracias por las recomendaciones. Intentar

----------


## uno

Se puede decir:"En una semana" o "la semana que entra" tambie'n.

----------


## Vespre

> Se puede decir:"En una semana" o "la semana que entra" tambie'n.

 Se dice "en una semana", pero estrictamente no es correcto. Y estoy segura de ello. Es un error que recientemente me corrigi

----------


## Pasha

Hola a todos.   ::

----------


## Vespre

Es que soy de Espa

----------


## heitor91



----------


## Vespre

Qu

----------

